# Injured severum



## lnk (Mar 10, 2013)

Noticed my severum had this possible injury yesterday. Looks worse today. Any ideas what it might be?

It's still active and eating, no change in behavior. I put in some aquarium salt last night.










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rjjm (Jan 1, 2012)

If I am not mistaken, it looks like a sign of hole in the head. Usually caused by worms living in your fish. It might need to be dewormed.


----------



## lnk (Mar 10, 2013)

Damn, was hoping it was just a cut or something. Anyone have experience with the API general cure? Says it's supposed to cure hole in head.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The infected areas do not look like HITH to me (it would look characteristically pitted).

It looks more like a parasite just under the skin. PraziPro or Paraguard may be effective. It looks eerily similar to a parasite a friend had some years ago. In his tank, it was contagious and eventually lethal.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## lnk (Mar 10, 2013)

I hope it's not contagious! So far no other fish are showing any signs.

I picked up some API general cure after work today, will see if that has any effect. If not I will go and try and find some paraguard.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## lnk (Mar 10, 2013)

Picked up some API general cure on Friday and have done the full treatment, which the package said was two doses.

So far the redness has gone from the side of the head, but the top of the head now looks red, swollen and a bit of pitting.

Anyone know of some better medication to try?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## lnk (Mar 10, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TeegsOlivia (Jun 26, 2021)

lnk said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Hi! I know this was a few years ago but did you sort the problem? My severum is having the exact same problem. Thanks.


----------

